# mpls cr bird



## spoker (Dec 13, 2016)

$6800


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 13, 2016)

I don't see that happening


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 13, 2016)

Been all over FB. It's kind of a mess


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 13, 2016)

I tried to sell an OG paint one for a friend for $4500 and couldn't find a buyer...it could of been bad timing.   This seller said that he had a $4500 offer and I told him that he should of taken it.


----------



## spoker (Dec 13, 2016)

45 onehundred dollar bills for a bicycle?w.c. fields said it best!sounds like rbert riely experianced reality,when i hear of bikes supposedly selling forto much money,it reminds me of thr fich drunks at embarras-jackson,would a bank consider a bike be worth that much in colaterall?


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Dec 13, 2016)

I'm just guessing but this looks familiar to me.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 13, 2016)

Hawthornecrazy said:


> I'm just guessing but this looks familiar to me.View attachment 396255



That's it. Primer hides a lot:eek:


----------



## catfish (Dec 13, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> That's it. Primer hides a lot:eek:




That's one of the reasons I don't buy restored bikes....


----------



## mickeyc (Dec 13, 2016)

spoker said:


> 45 onehundred dollar bills for a bicycle?w.c. fields said it best!sounds like rbert riely experianced reality,when i hear of bikes supposedly selling forto much money,it reminds me of thr fich drunks at embarras-jackson,would a bank consider a bike be worth that much in colaterall?




???????


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 13, 2016)

Yeah it's at $6800 right now...and yeah the same bike as posted earlier, only now the rot in the tank is cobbled together with JB Weld and fiberglass, guess it improved a couple thousand lol...guy has some serious delusions about it's value. As we posted in the earlier thread, this bike has been around and changed hands a number of times recently, we have it's S/N in the database. 

Darcie/Nick


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 13, 2016)

spoker said:


> 45 onehundred dollar bills for a bicycle?w.c. fields said it best!sounds like rbert riely experianced reality,when i hear of bikes supposedly selling forto much money,it reminds me of thr fich drunks at embarras-jackson,would a bank consider a bike be worth that much in colaterall?




I turned down $5500, cash in hand for mine so I thought $4500 was a pretty good deal.  If it popped up again for $4500, I'd probably grab it.


----------



## spoker (Dec 13, 2016)

after reading what darcie said it sure does seem like it would be a great place to dump 4500 dollers!


----------



## higgens (Dec 16, 2016)

I offered 3000 before Tank was bondo and primed


----------



## locomotion (Dec 17, 2016)

mickeyc said:


> ???????



That's BS...there's better ways to handle this.


----------



## locomotion (Dec 17, 2016)

catfish said:


> That's one of the reasons I don't buy restored bikes....




Well Ed, technically, I wouldn't called that restored!!! 
Like with cars, there are people who care and have talent and then there are the others...


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Dec 24, 2016)

Looks like the bird got another upgrade done.http://madison.craigslist.org/bik/5931522130.html


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 24, 2016)

Upgrade? Looks like someone doesn't know when to leave things alone.


----------



## spoker (Dec 24, 2016)

be a good one for the insurance co 2 buy,its been beat up 2 bad to sell


----------

